# What is the best Photo Editing Software?



## jmosmith (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a Cannon 20D, for about a year now. So I have finally joined the digital age after 20 years of celuloid photography,...

I have the software that came with the camera, Photo Elements, and I think Photoshop 2.0. I also have the software that came with my HP scanner, and my Cannon Pixmax 600.

I want to be able to adjust white balance, color saturation, exposure compensation, and of course editing and special effects.

What software to y'all recommend, what do they cost; what is the best bang for the buck?

Thanks,
J


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Adobe Photoshop Elements *5.0* @ ~ $79 (find a sale) ... maybe at Sams Club.

For your purposes .. Elements will give you all the tools found in the pro version of Photoshop at ~1/10th the price.
That's a big Bang .... Much has changed since PS 2.0

I also use the freeware Irfanview .. for my systems default Image Viewer n Editor ....
cause it's fast and much better than anything M$ provides.
http://www.download.com/IrfanView/3000-2192_4-10021962.html

If I need more editing power (Like you listed) ... Then I switch to Photoshop.

I even use Irfaview to run my HP scanner.... Image Zone not allowed in my computer.
Windows does a great job at downloading from my cameras.
So ... No other Image/Camera/Scanner software needed.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I'm sure your camera didn't come with Photoshop 2. I started with version 3 well over ten years ago. I'm not even sure version 2 was available for PC. What you probably have is Photoshop Elements 2. You can do most of what you need with that. The newest version of Elements has some nice bells and whistles, but the basic image editing functions are in Elements 2.

The biggest advantage of Elements is that the transition to the full Photoshop is easier than if you started with another program. Things have the same name and generally work the same way as Photoshop.

The disadvantage of Elements is that it is stunted to keep a market for the full Photoshop. I wouldn't want a program that wouldn't let me make an action as an example of stuff left out of Elements. Another disadvantage is shares with Photoshop is that you can't open a vector image. Adobe wants to keep a market for Illustrator it would seem.

If Elements 2 won't do what you need I would suggest getting Paint Shop Pro XI in the CD only version from Ebay. The CD only version is meant to be bundled with new equipment, so they send you a useless something to keep it legal. But it is the full program and can be registered and updated with Corel. http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=paint+shop+pro+xi You can get it for just a tad over $30 delivered. At that price it is the best bang for the buck IMO.

PSP has actions (scripts) that are in some ways better than the full Photoshop. It can handle vector graphics and has decent color management. It also has curves, which I think is missing from Elements.

The PSP version of shadow/highlight isn't as good as the Elements function. But you can make a contrast masking script that pretty much does the same thing.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Most of the programs in the first, stickied thread of this forum section can do that.


----------



## Garry Flynn (Aug 17, 2008)

You can now get the Best Photo Editing Software Photoshop CS3 Extended for only $74.95. Go Here: http://www.directsoftwareconnection.com


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try The GIMP (GNU Image Manipulation Program). With all the plugins available, many people like it much better than PhotoShop.

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

Corel PaintShop Pro Photo XII is just as good also and can be gotten for $30 when on sale at Bestbuy.

If you want to be able to adjust white balance, color saturation, exposure compensation, then you may want to consider shooting raw.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

As a viewer Picasa2 can do a lot for you.
http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

Adobe Photoshop CS3 along with Adobe Lightroom will do anything you can think of!


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

For free software, The Gimp is by far the leader. It does have a steep learning curve, but then so does any of the commercial options mentioned here. On the upside there are a lot of tutorials available on the net so if you have the intention, learning how to use the gimp is possible.

Of the commercial options, I personally like corel photopaint, but then I have been using corel products since I was 10, and I had a computer with a green screen, so it could just be brand loyalty.

I do have a an older version of photoshop somewhere, but I never took the time to learn how to use the programme, so....

I think at the end of the day, it comes down to how much you are willing to spend.

If you have a big budget, may as well go for photoshop. It is the industry leader after all.

If you have a moderate budget, corel photopaint or adobe photo elements are the way to go.

If you have no budget, then the Gimp.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Garry Flynn said:


> You can now get the Best Photo Editing Software Photoshop CS3 Extended for only $74.95. Go Here: http://www.directsoftwareconnection.com


I would never buy from a site like that.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> I would never buy from a site like that.


I agree it looks scary!


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

Rich-M said:


> I agree it looks scary!


i find it funny that they sell graphics software but can't design a website to save their lives


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Well it looks exceptionally dodgy! May I point out that MR Flynn has made only one post...
mmm I suspect that this is not a trust worthy person!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Garry Flynn said:


> You can now get the Best Photo Editing Software Photoshop CS3 Extended for only $74.95. Go Here: http://www.directsoftwareconnection.com


A scam at best... put a new computer in your budget if you take that deal...


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a little project in the pipe line that involves the construction of a web page - having viewed the above link I know that no matter how bad mine will be, it can never be as disasterous as this none!

It gives me hope!!


----------



## dreaminn8 (Aug 20, 2008)

Doesn't seem that every novice user will be able to suggest more about the software which a user have asked for *Mr Caraewilton!.*

Its true that he ahve not given a good web link . that one was really confusing.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Personally I like PSP. through choice, the older version that Jasc produced before Corel took them- things were simple, easy, effective and straightforwad. I believe you can get old PSP ( v6 im sure, and I think 7) free,.
As for Photoshop, CS3 or otherwise, hate it. For someone looking for a good prog, yes it does everything, but it is so complicated and hard to learn, which coupled with the huge cost makes it a non starter for most.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

dreaminn8 said:


> Doesn't seem that every novice user will be able to suggest more about the software which a user have asked for *Mr Caraewilton!.*


*Ms* CaraEWilton .... Sorry I can't work out what you are on about!


----------



## Glitchy81 (Sep 25, 2007)

Paint.net. It's free, easy to use, and powerful.


----------



## dreaminn8 (Aug 20, 2008)

caraewilton said:


> *Ms* CaraEWilton .... Sorry I can't work out what you are on about!


Sorry about Mr / MS confusion.. I din check your profile before.

Its about the reply you have sent to Flynn.


----------

